# Cargo net hooks?



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Could someone please tell me where I can purchase the hooks for the trunk cargo net? I have the net only but no hooks. I read on here that they usually come with hooks that are connected to a speed but that bolts into holes in the trunk. I just need those. Thank you.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Why would you buy a cargo net without hooks lol

Replacement Hooks for Cargo Net - Pack of 12 - CargoGear


Will that work? Google is your friend


----------



## rb343 (Mar 18, 2013)

The hooks came with the net I ordered from GM Parts Direct. The ones in the second pot won't work -you'll need the hooks that thread into the holes in the trunk.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Actually it was a net from another gm car. I've used this same net in 3 different gm cars they all worked so I figured it would workIn this one. Those cars utilized the back of the taillight as hooks. Could you possibly provide me with the link part no or exact name I type in in gm parts direct? I have a hard time navigating through that site. Thank you.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Snappa said:


> Actually it was a net from another gm car. I've used this same net in 3 different gm cars they all worked so I figured it would workIn this one. Those cars utilized the back of the taillight as hooks. Could you possibly provide me with the link part no or exact name I type in in gm parts direct? I have a hard time navigating through that site. Thank you.


 I did that too. I took the cargo net that I bought for my Cruze and put it in my Buick Verano. I forgot to unscrew the hooks though. Luckily, the Verano doesn't need any hooks because it already has two built in to the trunk. I THINK you can order just the hooks from your local dealer. You unscrew two of the plastic clips in the trunk and screw in the cargo hooks. Very easy.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> I did that too. I took the cargo net that I bought for my Cruze and put it in my Buick Verano. I forgot to unscrew the hooks though. Luckily, the Verano doesn't need any hooks because it already has two built in to the trunk. I THINK you can order just the hooks from your local dealer. You unscrew two of the plastic clips in the trunk and screw in the cargo hooks. Very easy.



Fastdriver- I also have a net from an old GM car that I'd like to make fit. "Unscrew to of the plastic clips in the trunk and screw in the cargo hooks", is that for the top connection of the net on both sides? 

The drivers side has a grocery bag hook on that side, is that one of the connections that's removed to add the hooks?

Does anyone have pictures of where the hooks attach?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The grocery bag hook is different from the cargo net hooks.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

carbon02 said:


> Fastdriver- I also have a net from an old GM car that I'd like to make fit. "Unscrew to of the plastic clips in the trunk and screw in the cargo hooks", is that for the top connection of the net on both sides?
> 
> The drivers side has a grocery bag hook on that side, is that one of the connections that's removed to add the hooks?
> 
> Does anyone have pictures of where the hooks attach?


carbon02-

The grocery hook stays right where it is. The plastic clips that I am talking about that have to be removed are back towards the bumper on the right and left side. I MUST have a picture of this. Let me look and I'll post it for you.

I knew I must have had a pic somewhere! 

Here is the left side and the right side:


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> The grocery bag hook is different from the cargo net hooks.



On the Cruze they are different, but on the Buick Verano, they are used for the cargo net!


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Dealer= 30 or more likely just for some **** hooks. Could someone please just tell me how to find them on that gm parts direct site??


----------



## hspence33 (Dec 28, 2012)

I was unable to find the hooks without buying the net. I did not want to spend $50 on a net just to get the hooks, since i already have a net. I decided to make my own hooks. I purchased two 1/4-20 Speed Nuts from Advanced Auto, two 1-1/2 x 1/4 washers, two 1/4 x 1-7/8 eye bolts, and two 1/4" spring clips from Home Depot. I simply popped out the push pin on each side with a flat head screwdriver, peeled back the liner, slid the speed nuts over the bracket, replaced the liner, and screwed the eye bolt into the speed nut. I used the washer to ensure the liner wouldn't tear. Since the eye bolts don't have an opening, I used the spring clips to attach the net to the eye bolts. Total cost was about $11. Pictures attached.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hspence33. 

Very clever job. So those are the hooks for the top of the net, what's used for the bottom? I'm not in front of the car right now, but I just figured we'd have to have 4 points. Top and bottom on both sides. That's the way my old GM cargo net was.

Are there points for the bottom? I'll have to look tonight.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There are only two cargo net hooks in the Cruze. The net simply hangs with the bottom corners unsecured.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

hspense33-

THANK YOU for the great idea. I did this last night with the following changes. Total price around $3.00

At a hardware store I picked up a 1/4-20 J-Hook, two standard 1/4-20 nuts, and a fender washer like what was pictured above. These materials build a hook for one side of the car..Double them for both sides. 

I didn't need the speed nut, actually the brand of speed nut that I purchased didn't completely line up with the hole in the sheet metal bracket of the car. 

Using a hacksaw and a vice I cut down the length of the treads of the J-Hook.

Then I placed one nut on the J Hook, then the large fender washer.

Now thread though carpet liner and into bracket.

Use one finger and hold one of the nuts against the backside of the sheetmetal, I can be done.. Take your time.

Turn the entire hook in until you get it at least flush with the back bolt.

Put carpet liner together around weatherstripping.

Now tighten the nut on the outside of the carpet against the fender washer until snug. This will tighten the hook.

In this case no "clips" are required, because you're not using an "eye bolt". Before securing the J braket to the car you can bend the "J" part back a little bit with a vice and close it up a little bit.

You now have additional hooks for a cargo net, or hooks for additional grocery bags.

I believe the hooks were $0.79 each at the hardware store, and washers I had in a can in the garage. Very inexpensive.


----------



## Jeff D (Mar 26, 2013)

*Cargo Net Hook Only Part # Found*

Finally found the #. I had tossed my receipt after I bought them.
See my reply here.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...665-cargo-net-hook-part-found.html#post768233


----------

